# "My light's brighter than yours"



## Shawn L (Oct 26, 2008)

I was working a special event today when an old co-worker showed up. We get to talking and for some reason he pulls out a Dorcy 3 watt flashlight and try to tell me that it's brighter than my light. This happened durning the day and I was only carrying my SF 6PL w/M60 installed:ironic:. I advised him that my set-up has 225 lumens to which he says his is not fully charged:thinking:. I then told him to meet up with me on one of my night shifts and we can see who's light is brighter. I can't wait


----------



## IcantC (Oct 26, 2008)

Shawn L said:


> I was working a special event today when an old co-worker showed up. We get to talking and for some reason he pulls out a Dorcy 3 watt flashlight and try to tell me that it's brighter than my light. This happened durning the day and I was only carrying my SF 6PL w/M60 installed:ironic:. I advised him that my set-up has 225 lumens to which he says his is not fully charged:thinking:. I then told him to meet up with me on one of my night shifts and we can see who's light is brighter. I can't wait



LOL take your POB just in case he decides to show up with something bigger :twothumbs


----------



## foxtrot29 (Oct 26, 2008)

Shawn L said:


> I was working a special event today when an old co-worker showed up. We get to talking and for some reason he pulls out a Dorcy 3 watt flashlight and try to tell me that it's brighter than my light. This happened durning the day and I was only carrying my SF 6PL w/M60 installed:ironic:. I advised him that my set-up has 225 lumens to which he says his is not fully charged:thinking:. I then told him to meet up with me on one of my night shifts and we can see who's light is brighter. I can't wait



hahaha, you will destroy him.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2008)

That ought to be hilarious. Obviously the guy doesn't know what your hobby is.


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 26, 2008)

You should bring a POB and just embarass him. I did that to some people with my P7 light, they thought their 100 led showerhead was the bees knees, until they saw that I could light up an entire tree at more than a block away.


----------



## sims2k (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh yeah...went camping with friends and family last month with several of my lights. First night was very dark with about 300 tents around us and many, many incan maglites all over the camping area. I used my P7 that night and totally out-shined everyones' light that night. I was having fun walking around the campground with the P7 and C2 with an R2 pill. I was asked many times what light I was carrying and when told how much it cost for the P7 and my SF L2 and C2...I was told I must be crazy paying that much for those lights. I guess to each their own...


----------



## 1996alnl (Oct 27, 2008)

A Dorcy 3W? LOL:laughing:. I think you could emberass him with your E1B...Ha Ha. Let us know how it turns out,but be gentle with him maybe he'll become a fellow CPF'er.

Take care.


----------



## 1996alnl (Oct 27, 2008)

sims2k said:


> Oh yeah...went camping with friends and family last month with several of my lights. First night was very dark with about 300 tents around us and many, many incan maglites all over the camping area. I used my P7 that night and totally out-shined everyones' light that night. I was having fun walking around the campground with the P7 and C2 with an R2 pill. I was asked many times what light I was carrying and when told how much it cost for the P7 and my SF L2 and C2...I was told I must be crazy paying that much for those lights. I guess to each their own...


 
I always find it humerous when people say i must be crazy to pay that much for so and so light.This is after the ooohhss and aaahhhss when they see a high powered light illuminating an object 500ft away.You know what i tell ask them? "Is a BMW worth more than a Pontiac? Is a Bose home theatre system worth more than a JVC?" The answer is usually "Yes but you can't compare them." and i say "Exactly why would you compare this light to a $9.99 POS plastic flashlight you would find at your local hardware store?" Silence...

Take care


----------



## Rayne (Oct 27, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> I always find it humerous when people say i must be crazy to pay that much for so and so light.This is after the ooohhss and aaahhhss when they see a high powered light illuminating an object 500ft away.You know what i tell ask them? "Is a BMW worth more than a Pontiac? Is a Bose home theatre system worth more than a JVC?" The answer is usually "Yes but you can't compare them." and i say "Exactly why would you compare this light to a $9.99 POS plastic flashlight you would find at your local hardware store?" Silence...
> 
> Take care



That's a good reply, I'll have to use it if this situation ever arises.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 27, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> I always find it humerous when people say i must be crazy to pay that much for so and so light.This is after the ooohhss and aaahhhss when they see a high powered light illuminating an object 500ft away.You know what i tell ask them? "Is a BMW worth more than a Pontiac? Is a Bose home theatre system worth more than a JVC?" The answer is usually "Yes but you can't compare them." and i say "Exactly why would you compare this light to a $9.99 POS plastic flashlight you would find at your local hardware store?" Silence...
> 
> Take care



+1 for this line of questioning man! Am going to remember this and trot it out when required.


----------



## MorePower (Oct 27, 2008)

Rayne said:


> That's a good reply, I'll have to use it if this situation ever arises.



Except don't use the Bose vs JVC comparison; the JVC probably has a better frequency response than the Bose setup does.


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah you can use the Bose Fujikawa comparison, it's got Sony guts (Zohan quote)


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 27, 2008)

sims2k said:


> First night was very dark with about 300 tents around us and many, many incan maglites all over the camping area.



I would love to be in that situation - I would find someone with a 4D Maglite Incan so I could say "ooh, we have the same torch, how bright is yours?". The poor sap would probably not even know who Malkoff is! 

*click* me: "Oh - are your batteries charged" *click* him: "My eyes! The goggles do nothing!"


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 27, 2008)

KiwiMark said:


> The goggles do nothing!"


----------



## mdocod (Oct 28, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> Is a Bose home theatre system worth more than a JVC?"



The answer to that, is, unfortunately, "NO."

The better question would be:

"Is a B&W speaker worth more than a Sony Speaker?"


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey! I'll loan you a mag solitaire so you can give him some real competition :laughing:

But lets be honest if that is his first flashlight then to him it would be the brightest thing out there,boy is he in for a rude awakening  take it easy on the guy


----------



## 1996alnl (Oct 28, 2008)

mdocod said:


> The answer to that, is, unfortunately, "NO."
> 
> The better question would be:
> 
> "Is a B&W speaker worth more than a Sony Speaker?"


 
Ok,i'm not an expert in (stereo equipment) this field.Seeing that Bose is OE on alot of high end cars must be a testament to their quality.
Last year a friend of mine was in the market for a new stereo.His buget was $1000.00,he bought the Bose Wave stereo.This thing is so small it'll fit on a bookshelf,he paid over $800 for it.I thought he got ripped off...until he hit the power button. 
It sounded better than my huge JVC home stereo,again i'm not an expert in this field and maybe it was a bad example to think that Bose equipment is worth more than JVC,but i would gladly pay (if i had the money) $2000.00+ for a Bose home theatre system.
I think i'm getting a little off track here on this thread

Take care


----------



## Neubauej (Oct 28, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> Ok,i'm not an expert in (stereo equipment) this field.Seeing that Bose is OE on alot of high end cars must be a testament to their quality.
> Last year a friend of mine was in the market for a new stereo.His buget was $1000.00,he bought the Bose Wave stereo.This thing is so small it'll fit on a bookshelf,he paid over $800 for it.I thought he got ripped off...until he hit the power button.
> It sounded better than my huge JVC home stereo,again i'm not an expert in this field and maybe it was a bad example to think that Bose equipment is worth more than JVC,but i would gladly pay (if i had the money) $2000.00+ for a Bose home theatre system.
> I think i'm getting a little off track here on this thread
> ...


 
While very off topic, suffice it to say the Bose is to High end audio as a stock mag is to Mac's torch.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 28, 2008)

No more audio posts, please - stay on topic. If you wish to discuss audio, go to the Cafe.


----------



## Shawn L (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if he'll show up or not but if he does I'll be ready. I usually carry with me on duty the 6PL w/M60, my back up and now in my trunk the POB.


----------



## isneyk (Oct 28, 2008)

Start with your weakest light from your sig line up.
Then maybe, the next thing you'll hear from him would be....

Oh... 
Oops... 
Ahhhhh... oo: 
Whaoah!!!!! :bow: 
--> then...
...haaayy... 


you say.... :hahaha:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 28, 2008)

KiwiMark said:


> I would love to be in that situation - I would find someone with a 4D Maglite Incan so I could say "ooh, we have the same torch, how bright is yours?". The poor sap would probably not even know who Malkoff is!
> 
> *click* me: "Oh - are your batteries charged" *click* him: "My eyes! The goggles do nothing!"


I did that once to a neighbor and good friend, except I was using a 2AA minimag with an Auroralite hotwire kit - total sleeper light. My friend kept looking at his light, then at mine, and couldn't figure out what was wrong with his. 

"I think I need to change the batteries..."


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 28, 2008)

greenLED said:


> I did that once to a neighbor and good friend, except I was using a 2AA minimag with an Auroralite hotwire kit - total sleeper light. My friend kept looking at his light, then at mine, and couldn't figure out what was wrong with his.
> 
> "I think I need to change the batteries..."



Then he's going to keep throwing away fully-charged alkalines because he thinks they are dead when he thinks of how bright your light was.


----------



## bobli17 (Oct 28, 2008)

On a recent hunting trip, I had a distant cousin who was showing off his 3watt 2D Mag. He always goes on and on about how his hunting equipment is superior and we should buy whatever he has.:shakehead

At night, this cousin kept comparing his light to everyone else’s. He asked other family members what flashlights they used or told them to get their best flashlight. :thumbsdow He laughed at other 1 watt lights and AA incandescent Mags. Some people were impressed with his Mag and this just fed his ego. Others said that the Mag was bigger so that’s why it was brighter.

I was hoping he would ask me to get my light but since he didn’t, I had to mention to everyone that I recently got a 2D Mag too. I also made a point to tell my cousin that my light was not the 3watt. I could see his eye light up and he practically begged me to get it. On the way to my tent, I could hear him telling everyone else how his Mag was going to destroy my Mag and how I just wasted money.

Everyone was actually interested since we both had 2D Mags. I asked him to turn his light on first. I could tell that he was so proud of his light and he was grinning ear to ear. :twothumbs After babbling for a few minutes about lighting up trees 50 yards away and showing the ability to focus his beam, he told me to turn on my light. 

Now I didn’t lie about not having a 3watt 2D Mag, but maybe I should have mentioned that it was a modified quad cree Q5. After I turned on my light, I heard a couple of bad words, wows and damns. My cousin just had a dumbfound :duh2: look on his face and he even looked into the head of my Mag. (I had to turn off my light and tell him that was a bad thing to do.) My cousin didn’t say anything, but his brother did say, “Damn, that light is 100 times brighter than yours.”  I spent the rest of the night answering questions about my quad cree. My cousin was kinda quiet. I think he might have been a little irritated.:naughty:


----------



## e2x2e (Oct 28, 2008)

Haw haw this ought to be funny!!


----------



## LightKnife (Oct 29, 2008)

sims2k said:


> Oh yeah...went camping with friends and family last month with several of my lights. First night was very dark with about 300 tents around us and many, many incan maglites all over the camping area. I used my P7 that night and totally out-shined everyones' light that night. I was having fun walking around the campground with the P7 and C2 with an R2 pill. I was asked many times what light I was carrying and when told how much it cost for the P7 and my SF L2 and C2...I was told I must be crazy paying that much for those lights. I guess to each their own...


 
Well good for you, i have high end lights and knives and my cellphone is worth $30 i buy those prepaid phones and use them under contract whenever i need to replace them. Anyways i see people walking around with $300 phones and up and i think they are crazy . I take my phone into the sauna while they have to leave theirs behind i used to take my lights with me but my knife stays in the locker as i don't think is a good idea taking or carrying a knife into a sauna:laughing:.


----------



## maxspeeds (Oct 29, 2008)

This thread is very enjoyable. I hope more stories come up. Unfortunately, I do not have one such as these, as none of my friends are into flashlights. They all think I am crazy at how much I spend on Surefires and McGizmos.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Oct 29, 2008)

The funniest case was when a guy saw I had a light hanging off my keys when I went to open my car door, then he declared "Mine is brighter, it's a haolgen!" and proceeded to shine a stock mag solitaire from _his_ keys directly in my eyes.

I shortly "returned fire" with my "dimmer" light. 

(At the time, I was EDCing a L0D-CE with a 10440.)


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 29, 2008)

Have to laugh when i read these stories about non-flashaholics who think that showerhead LED lights are the bee's knees when it comes to lighting solutions.

Was out fishing at the beach one night and my friend pops by with a POS 3 x AAA in a carrier, 12-LED showerhead light that he picked up at a 'pasar malam' (that is malay for a street market where people set up temporary stalls) and he was shining his light down the beach, at the trees, and so on.

Back then i was in the early days of flashaholicism and only had an Ultrafire C3 in 2 x AA mode running on 1.5v energizers with a P4 led. He thought it was some cheap AA clone of a popular brand and went on to mock my light (he thought it was an incan). I told him that it was an LED and he went "yeah? how many LEDs does your light have?"

"one" i told him

*scoff scoff mock mock* "no way ONE led is going to beat mine, i have 12"

*BEAM HIM*

" #($^(#%()!)(#@*!~!!! wtf was that ?!?!"

"That? oh, that was just one LED, no big deal"

Back to OP's post: Any updates?? Have you met your ood co-worker again??? That is something i want to know!!!


----------



## Shawn L (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if he will even show up (I hope he does). I have to get a hold of his sister and have her remind him of our contest. I've been working a lot of day shifts lately, but this weekend I work swing maybe he will show.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Oct 29, 2008)

ITT: flashlight ownage

I had an Aurora R2 on my keys and the lady at a knife/light shop tried to sell me this random (I think it was LEDLenser) 1xAA light for $60. I outshined it by a mile.  She asked where I bought it - "internet..."


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 29, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> and went on to mock my light (he thought it was an incan). I told him that it was an LED and he went "yeah? how many LEDs does your light have?"
> 
> "one" i told him
> 
> *scoff scoff mock mock* "no way ONE led is going to beat mine, i have 12"



It is no great thrill to show up someone that just doesn't know better, but when a 'know-it-all' is spouting off like he is some great expert on the subject and you demonstrate that he doesn't know jack - that lead to a great sense of achievement!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 29, 2008)

Excellent thread - some great stories!


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a lab experiment where we were to crudely find the vf of LEDs by cutting voltage til it stopped lighting, so we were doing this in a dark room. (This was in HS)
My teacher had his Arc AAA on and everyone else was using their cell phone screen to take notes by. I edced a SF G2 at the time and had it in my pocket...until some kid with a 2AA MiniMag thought he was hot sh*t...(normally not one to one up someone)
I ended up lighting 1/2 the room and was told by my teacher, please turn that thing off..


----------



## Stromberg (Oct 29, 2008)

bobli17 said:


> On a recent hunting trip, I had a distant cousin who was showing off his 3watt 2D Mag. He always goes on and on about how his hunting equipment is superior and we should buy whatever he has.:shakehead



Nice story bobli and good that you made him quiet at that time. Those kind of people can be very annoying and they're just waiting for some lesson.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 30, 2008)

there's a saying in Chinese *“人上有人“ *which translated (loosely) means there is always someone on top of you. In our cases, there will always be someone with brighter lights than us, darn it!!


----------



## toadman (Oct 30, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> there's a saying in Chinese *“人上有人“ *which translated (loosely) means there is always someone on top of you. In our cases, there will always be someone with brighter lights than us, darn it!!


 
Uh, Uh! My lights brighter than yours. Oh wait, thats what this threads about.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 30, 2008)

He might be setting you up with the Dorcy, might bring out an 1185 to obliterate your M60. Better take the POB with you.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 30, 2008)

haha what if hes got a dorcy hotwire...


----------



## WadeF (Oct 30, 2008)

I told this story in another topic I think, but I'll tell it again. 

Went to dinner with some of my guy friends I haven't seen in awhile. Afterwards we went to our cars and we were in a dark parking lot next to a little park. I showed my friend my Dereelight C2H. He was impressed with the output. Then he pulled out a 5mm shower head style flashlight and turned it on. He said "It's about the same brightness." so I had to quickly pull out the C2H while he still had his own and when compared side by side it was clear the C2H destroyed his flashlight, hehe. 

I'm meeting them again this Wednesday, but this time I should have my coat (getting colder here) which will contain my DBS V2 and a Dereelight CL1H V4 with a P7 installed.


----------



## SirVette (Oct 30, 2008)

You guys should take your best light & if you can start on low & go up, do it!

_*[off-topic comment removed - DM51]*_


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 28, 2009)

Reviving this old thread, ShawnL, any news on the contest with the co-worker??


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Dec 28, 2009)

I showed this 18 year old at work my 6P/M60.

He said "That's pretty cool, but this isn't even one of the GOOD ones, I've seen them at liquor stores with SIX of those new LED things!".

This was in the daytime.

I put the light into action when it got dark. Shone it his direction from about 90 feet away.

He thought it was a cop. When he realized it was me, and that this "Not even one of the GOOD ones" light had done this, and from that distance he was blown away.

He was even more blown away when I handed him the light and let him test it out in the right element.

He wasn't too blown away by the price though. He's enough of a gearhead in other areas to understand.


----------



## strinq (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome stories here. Keep it coming!


----------



## Deputy T. (Dec 28, 2009)

My best illumination show down happened in October when it came time for my semi-annual firearms re-qualification. This was the first time that my agency incorporated night fire training into the program. I was so excited I had trouble deciding which lights to bring. My final choices was my 2D ROP and my 6p/M60 on my duty belt, and my E2e/IMR-E2 in my weak side pocket.

Before we got started, I was chatting with one of the range masters, and with out any provocation on my part, he began to brag about the Terralux dropin in his 3D Maglite. "Watch it light up that building out there," he proceeded to tell me as shined and focused the spot along one of the inner walls of an open pavilion about 100 yards away. I simply said "Try this one," as I handed my ROP (smooth refelctor) to him. He looked in to the head and saw I wasn't running an LED and commented it was merely a two cell. Then he aimed and clicked...the entire pavilion lit up and object in it that was only a silhouette when he used his light, could be seen as clear as if someone had turned on an overhead light.

When we were on the line, the instructor behind me saw me practicing the various hold techniques with my mag. He told me that my light wasn't going to be enough and tried to hand me his G2. I explained I had two Surefires on me, and I just wanted to give the Maglite a try. He was pretty upset, muttering something about officer saftey, and I just brush it off. When it came time for the real thing, I was standing third from the left in a line of fifteen targets, and he was still behind me. The whistle blew and I lit just about every target on my half of the range. Every hot spot of the lights within about a two man range virtually disappeared in my corona of glory. I released the button focused on my night sights and fired the required amount of shots. After everyone re-holstered all heads were facing my direction with stunned faces that seemed to be trying to figure out who was carrying the spot light. I turned around to look at the instructor behind me. "Was that enough light?" He just nodded speechlessly. Since we were only at the ten yard line, I found my ROP too bright  as the white targets became quite blinding. I completed the rest of the training using my Surefires.

In the end I had to answer quite a few questions and opened every thing to show them all the parts. A few guy scoffed at the meager 20 minute runtime to which I answered "It's not the only light I carry," also adding "If your don't find what your looking for with this much light after 20 minutes, you're never gonna find it."


----------



## DM51 (Dec 28, 2009)

I love these stories. Deputy T, that was superb!


----------



## Deputy T. (Dec 28, 2009)

I only wish I had my Mag85 by then. I could have brought some of my larger IMR lights, but I didn't think a surefire looking light would been as shocking as a homely looking black Maglite.


----------



## gcbryan (Dec 28, 2009)

What happens when you're bragging about your bright and expensive light and someone pulls out a cheap Chinese $20 light with the latest and brightest emitter in it?

Are there any of those stories out there?


----------



## Deputy T. (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorta. A guy in my section quickly ordered an Ultrafire with a P7 less than $40.00 when I introduced him to Deal Extreme. I begged him not to trust that thing on his AR15. I thought my point was validated when it arrived and the pressure switch that he was also ordered would not thread onto the light. Unfortunately last I heard he went ahead and mounted it, reverse clicky and all. You would think that a military guy like him would appreciate the quality build of a Surefire.

But for the sake of answering your question gcbryan, it was far brighter than any light I carry on me on duty. In my section I work day time and don't use my duty belt regularly so I only carry pocket lights.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 28, 2009)

Deputy T. said:


> My final choices was my 2D ROP......as I handed my ROP (smooth refelctor) to him. He looked in to the head and saw I wasn't running an LED and commented it was merely a two cell....
> Every hot spot of the lights within about a two man range virtually disappeared in my corona of glory......



Great story Deputy T........I have yet to see any light that can compare to my 2C LE ROP/HI in size/form factor/total lumens/and color rendering!!!!!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 28, 2009)

Not hijack thread but... Just the other day I had someone tell me that a mini mag is brigher than my P2D on turbo.



I just dont understand... Do they feel they are better than you so they must have something that is more bigger and bad than yours.


----------



## strinq (Dec 28, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Not hijack thread but... Just the other day I had someone tell me that a mini mag is brigher than my P2D on turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont understand... Do they feel they are better than you so they must have something that is more bigger and bad than yours.



Ask him to get the mini mag and have a "who can stare into the light source the longest contest".


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 28, 2009)

Deputy T. said:


> I lit just about every target on my half of the range. Every hot spot of the lights within about a two man range virtually disappeared in my corona of glory.


:twothumbs


Deputy T. said:


> A few guy scoffed at the meager 20 minute runtime to which I answered "It's not the only light I carry," also adding "If your don't find what your looking for with this much light after 20 minutes, you're never gonna find it."


:twothumbsx10
Great reply, I'm going to remember that one.


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 28, 2009)

"The Corona of Glory"


funny stuff


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 28, 2009)

i got home around 7 on Halloween night, my front door neighbor was out giving candy, when he saw my walk to my door, he got my attention and shinned his light at me. It was a dim incan. I quickly pulled my E1B out and returned the favor. He immediately covered his face. I won that round.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great story DeputyT!!

The 2D ROP is a rocking setup, and a great budget thrower with a KD-smooth reflector. It goes toe to toe with lights costing a LOT $$ more.:thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Dec 28, 2009)

I keep hoping one day I'll have a chance to use my stealth LarryK14, cheap looking Harbor Freight, 19.95 spotlight in comparison to someone else's 55,000,000,000 candlepower spotlight.


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 28, 2009)

Deputy T. said:


> A few guy scoffed at the meager 20 minute runtime




I have 3 different 2D ROPs - the 3854-L gives me 2 hours run time and plenty of light, it also has good throw with a fivemega deep reflector. The 3854-H is my brightest one and still gives me 1 Hour run time and also good throw with a fivemega deep reflector. My 3853-H is between the other 2 and it has a fivemega bi-focal reflector - it looks standard if you don't look into the front and it gives around 1hr 25min run time.

I just wish I had more chances to directly compare my ROPs to other peoples standard Maglites - if there is one thing better than beating someone it is beating them by a HUGE margin.


----------



## fiftycalibre (Dec 28, 2009)

I took my Modamag Monster to my friend's place.

I turned it on, set it on high and he immediately said "Hey its just like my 6D mag". I then set some paper on fire with it, then I asked him if he was really sure that his 6D mag was just like it.


My friends know better than to try and compare lights with me.

I think my front left neighbour thinks I'm some sort of freak. He can see my front door from his kitchen/dining area, and has seen me play with my DEFT a few times and given me funny looks.


----------



## Fooboy (Dec 28, 2009)

bobli17 said:


> On a recent hunting trip, I had a distant cousin who was showing off his 3watt 2D Mag. He always goes on and on about how his hunting equipment is superior and we should buy whatever he has.:shakehead
> 
> At night, this cousin kept comparing his light to everyone else’s. He asked other family members what flashlights they used or told them to get their best flashlight. :thumbsdow He laughed at other 1 watt lights and AA incandescent Mags. Some people were impressed with his Mag and this just fed his ego. Others said that the Mag was bigger so that’s why it was brighter.
> 
> ...



I loved reading this story.


----------



## Grifter9931 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 2 decent stories of my flash light experience.

"Mittens"

Mittens is the size of a small Lab. I think he is part panther/pain in the rear. His owner may be to blame for his "eccentric" behavior, i am pretty sure valium wasn't meant to be feed to cats. Anyhow, every so often he/she makes a break for freedom or he/she sees the eye of thundera and he wanders off and plays the biggest game of hide and seek, followed by "guess who is going to the emergency room today because he tried to get me out from under the house without chainmaile & a helmet".

So he/she is missing one night and most of the 4 cul de sacs that ajoin are looking for this deviant juvenile deliquiant. Its cold and begining to rain and his owner is about to pass out because her version of sigfried and roy maybe unable to perform tonight. Now i know you may think i am not sensitive to her plight, truth is i love cats. I had one and he was the Hobbes to my calvin. And maybe it seems that i don't like women, not true i love them. Maybe its the "old cat person thing"? Mittens owner is 25 i think. She is out of her gorde, and should be on broadway doing Macbeth or Rent. Instead of organizing search parties for "Mittens" @ 1 in the morning. Any how looking for a ginormous black cat without any moonlight and crappy flash lights blows!!! Especailly one who hunts like Jaws or Gustave and isnt afaid to bite, sratch,maul anyone who he/she wants to at a moment notice. 

After an hour of looking a friend of mine had just gotten a SF L5 for a present and whips it out and starts help look for "Mittens" ..... A guy who has this thing that resembles a spot light starts laughing @ her and her small flash light. Another idiot from the other cul de sac, explains to her that they may end up looking for her to if she wanders off into the night with a pocket light. She finds him with in 3 mins!!! He is in a tree half way up laughing @ the idiots below looking for him. Anyway this weeping willow is uber thick and a bunch of people made passes looking for him in the tree and some peeps with huge 6d mags and a few of those uber exspensive $$$40 flash lights. People can be such tools.

"Jalapenos beach in SB"

So we are camping on te beach a few years ago and this place is pitch black because they lost power somehow to the ranger station and the entire camp ground is pitch back no moon light. The rest rooms are about 400 yards away from where we were camped and when you have 10- 15 girls migration trips to the rest rooms are a part of the circle of life.
So a few girls try to navigate out to the rest rooms, one falls through some bushes and another on twists her ankle. And screaming / crying insues. Then out of now where this older couple with a M6 (i didnt know what it was at the time but i do now) comes along and rescues the stranded girls. So now this Sean connery look a like is saving women and escorting these hot women in short shorts and its getting out of control. His wife is with the guys @ the camp site and she is super chill. And one of the guys says, "that's an awesome light, and i think he is stealing our women" She responds " They cant help it, chicks dig men with big light sabers" I couldn't stop laughing. And she was damn hot for someone in her 50's. She had a body and personality that was nothing short of rockin. 

So after her husband is through escorting people to the rest rooms he starts holding court around the fire like the guy in the Dos Equis commercail. My friends girl mentions how sexy the old guy is and her boyfriend mumbles "I hate old dudes with light sabers, You think he'd let me borrow it???" Hilarity ensues......... 

Good times!!!!


----------



## DM51 (Dec 29, 2009)

Grifter9931 said:


> ... screaming / crying insues. Then out of now where this older couple *with a M6* (i didnt know what it was at the time but i do now) comes along and rescues the stranded girls. So now *this Sean connery look a like is saving women and escorting these hot women in short shorts* and its getting out of control. His wife is with the guys @ the camp site and she is super chill. And one of the guys says, "*that's an awesome light, and i think* *he is stealing our women*" She responds " They cant help it, *chicks dig men with big light sabers*" I couldn't stop laughing. And she was damn hot for someone in her 50's. She had a body and personality that was nothing short of rockin.
> 
> So after her husband is through escorting people to the rest rooms he starts holding court around the fire like the guy in the Dos Equis commercail. My friends girl mentions how sexy the old guy is and her boyfriend mumbles "I hate *old dudes with light sabers*, You think he'd let me borrow it???" Hilarity ensues........


OK, we need to know: *who is this guy??* Must be a CPFer. Come on, _someone must know who he is_...!!!! LOL

Edit: BTW, Grifter9931 - great story - welcome to CPF!


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 29, 2009)

A friend of mine recently tried to impress me with his new 3 x 5mm LED crank light.  I tried to be charitable when showing him what he should have got for his emergency bag.


----------



## Fooboy (Dec 29, 2009)

Grifter9931 said:


> ...
> 
> So we are camping on te beach a few years ago and this place is pitch black because they lost power somehow to the ranger station and the entire camp ground is pitch back no moon light. The rest rooms are about 400 yards away from where we were camped and when you have 10- 15 girls migration trips to the rest rooms are a part of the circle of life.
> So a few girls try to navigate out to the rest rooms, one falls through some bushes and another on twists her ankle. And screaming / crying insues. Then out of now where this older couple with a M6 (i didnt know what it was at the time but i do now) comes along and rescues the stranded girls. So now this Sean connery look a like is saving women and escorting these hot women in short shorts and its getting out of control. His wife is with the guys @ the camp site and she is super chill. And one of the guys says, "that's an awesome light, and i think he is stealing our women" She responds " They cant help it, chicks dig men with big light sabers" I couldn't stop laughing. And she was damn hot for someone in her 50's. She had a body and personality that was nothing short of rockin.
> ...



Perhaps my eyes decieve me, but it looks like a SF T1A in a cigar hold?


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey, the most interesting man in the world has to have some weird hobbies, too...


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 29, 2009)

lol, i am so glad i revived this thread (though i wonder where Shawn L is), tonight i gifted 2 of these lights to friends of mine, they stuffed in a 1.5v energizer alkaline and were blown away!!! i have tried these with 14500s and the lights were AWESOME!

anyway, for the price point, they were really good lights. Though i did beat them with my LF HO-9 lol


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 29, 2009)

(name's changed for privacy)

2 of my LEO buddies responded alond with some of the neighboring town's officers to an incident at a local establishment.. (barfight).
Prior to their arrival some other officers had to use chemical agents to break up some of the participants who had taken it outside into the parking lot. Now the fun part starts! There's a guardrail in the parking lot that usually stops people from driving down a 20-30 foot embankment into the river, however it doesn't stop people who just got maced from jumping over and trying to escape!!
After retreiving 2 wanna be escapees a couple of officers were standing along the bank with their Stingers making sure there was no one else headed downstream and thought they were doing a pretty good job until my buddies showed up. 
The comment "Here comes Jim and Bob with their $50 lights they keep talking about :shakehead"...Apparently they have been touting the wonders of their new T100C2 MkII's that they recently got but never had the opportunity to use them in the field....yet.
Apparently when you turn on one of those lights, the light from an incandescent Stinger kind of just disappears as if it wasn't even on. They said the look on the other guys faces were priceless and that a few hours later after the scene had been cleared and the bar closed up the other PD asked them to come back to the scene and they "played" in the dark parking lot/river bank into the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 15, 2010)

Although sadly I no longer have my Mag85..(batteries got jammed inside,and I couldn't get them out to charge them..) right after I got it I was showing it off to one of my Mom's friends,Carla. I showed her what it looked like(looked like a stock 3-D Maglite from the outside),and then clicked it on with freshly charged batteries.Her response was quite memorable.

Quite fun.

Also,when my nephew Tom was over visiting me at my apartment..he grabbed my UK SL6 and tried to blind me with it.Big mistake.. I calmly pulled out my Fenix TK40,and blasted him with it.


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 16, 2010)

AMD64Blondie said:


> Although sadly I no longer have my Mag85..(batteries got jammed inside,and I couldn't get them out to charge them..) right after I got it I was showing it off to one of my Mom's friends,Carla. I showed her what it looked like(looked like a stock 3-D Maglite from the outside),and then clicked it on with freshly charged batteries.Her response was quite memorable.


You got rid of a Mag85 because you 'couldn't get the batteries out'? Send it to me, I'll cover shipping :duh2:

It's funny how to most people # of LEDS = brightness. My friend bought a 3 LED light and couldn't stop praising it (it was hilariously dim, 40-50 lummens at the most and a very deep blue). I wanted to let him have his fun so I bit my tongue and kept my L2p SST-50 in my pocket. The next time we were togethere another friend asked to see his 'super bright triple flashlight'. I figured it was time to put a stop to the nonsense, and pulled out the L2p. My friend said it looked nice, but it obviously couldn't compare to a ***Triple*** LED light. I always make sure I have the SST-50's memory on high, so I let him figure out how to push the button while looking in the emitter. It was a fairly small, dark room so not only did it blind him, it lit up the room like daylight. You could hardly see the beam of his ***Triple*** LED light in the darkest corner.

It's always a struggle to keep it in my pocket when I see someone who's just gotten a new cheapo flashlight (i.e. minimag solitare, 5x5mm light headlamp etc. etc.), I want to show it off but I don't want to make people with new purchases feel bad 

I always try to balance it off by telling them the cost afterwords, but if they get too confident after that I pull out the K-106 and tell them it was $17. The 200 lumens from a tiny light + a small, intense hotspot is quite impressive by itself, and given that it's brighter, smaller, and cheaper then basically ANY other light I've seen in the hands of a non flashaholic, it's downright awe-inspiring.


----------



## fiftycalibre (Jan 16, 2010)

Recently I was at the youth formal of my parent's church, taking some photography for a favour. I got bored so I started taking photos of objects, sometimes using my flashlights to illuminate them. 

I was using my Mac's EDC SST50, when one kid went up to me and said "Cool torch dude! How many LEDs does it have?". Of course I answered one. He was so confused how one LED could produce so much light. I tried to explain it to him, but it went all over his head. He couldnt understand how my single LED light could be so much brighter than his 30 LED light.


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 16, 2010)

I had to go and Photograph a Car rollover a week or so ago.
One young constable was searching for bits of the car, that had been flung into the bush along the side of the road,
for light she was using a magcharger, that had obviously seen better days, its output was a sickly yellow, and wasnt illuminating much at all.

I asked her if she wanted to borrow my light (SF M3 with Lumensfactory P7 head) and she laughed, and said "nah, this is brighter, i will be fine"
i pressed down the tailcap, the 3x AW RCR123s did their thing, and a surge of white photons illuminated the scenery, the cop looked at me, and was amazed at the amount of light coming from my "little torch", i then lent her the light, and she managed to find a few bits of the car that she had walked over at least twice, score one for the flashaholics 

i also used my SF L2 to illuminate some of the car


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jan 16, 2010)

When I started my job, one of the officers had recently bought a "Cree 300 Lumen" flashlight off of [email protected], Probably the same stuff from DX, he said it cost about $15. I told him that I just bought a Surefire E2DL (I didn't mention the price) and that it put out about 200 lumens. He said something along the lines of "Surefires are too expensive, I got more lumens for less money!" So when my Surefire arrived at my local uniform supply store, the other officer wanted to compare the beams. We went outside that night and shined them at a building where we were posted. The "300 Lumen Cree" could not even project a visible spot to the top of the building (11 floors), but the Surefire E2DL with the TIR optic provided a nice concentrated hot spot all the way to the top. Porsche vs. Kia he said :nana:

SF - 1
Cree 300 Lumen - 0

Showing off my M4 with the Lumens Factory HO-M3T bulb next to the dept. issued 4D Mags was fun as well


----------



## jac2001 (Jan 16, 2010)

When I first got my Malkoff M60 about a year or so ago, I showed to some fellas at work, usually beam first:devil:. A few days later on eof those guys whips out a 12 LED POS from the local auto parts store and proceeds to exact revenge on my eyes, I just stare at this multi-LED monster(sarsasm), then pull out the Malkoff equipped SF D2 and blast him square in the face. Immediately he has to cover his eyes and begins a string of curses!

Naturally, when I got my Nailbender SST-50, 2.8A, 1 level P60 drop-in last month, I had to walk over to his area and introduce him to Mr. Nailbender's little creation. He nearly fell off his forklift!!!!:twothumbs


----------



## crizyal (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the stories of this post. Very fun to read. I also try not to spoil someones fun when they get a new light. I usually agree with the how good their light is. Inevitably they ask to see mine. When they show disappointment about how much brighter my light is, I tell them that I have done my homework.


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 25, 2010)

Recently, I had a few night outings with some friends. One of them (a her) knows I'm into flashlights and she gave me a naughty grin and asked what flashlight I brought that night. I whipped out my LF2XT and said "oh nothing much, just this tiny triple A light". She then confidently said she brought something that can beat my brightness. "oh really?" I asked. "You wanna bet?" she replied. "Alright, show me." 

She brought out her shower head and switched it on, projected the beam on another friend's back walking in front. I remember it gave a small glow to the top right of the shoulder. I lifted my puny LF2XT and silently clicked it on. Now I know mine's going to be brighter but I wasn't sure how much it's going to be. The beam covered the entire back of the friend in front, needless to say, totally washed out the shower head's effort to show its existence and proceeded to spill over the friend's back onto the foreground. 

There was a few moments of silence when that happened, then the oohs and ahhs began. She kept silent and I walked on in front without a word. A short while later, I heard her mumbled to the friends behind "*Beep!*, such a small light and it's so *beep!* bright." 

Made my day. :laughing:


----------



## fiftycalibre (Jan 25, 2010)

The other month, we were exiting the cinema room after watching a movie with some friends at the local cinema. In the tunnel that leads from the room to the foyer, some guy walking in front of me says "check out how bright my torch is". He then shined his keyring sized LED light, which produced a purply mass of light on the side of the wall.

I, of course was carrying my Mac's EDC SST50. I chucked slightly then let her rip. It was so dark in the tunnel and my light was so strong that it was like looking into the sun. My friends immediately cursed at me.


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 25, 2010)

About half an hour ago, I toasted some hoodie-wearing youths with my TK40.

I was walking back home, and I could see them coming along the other side of the main road. They were shining a green laser pointer into the eyes of drivers as they went past, getting horns blasted at them etc.

My first reaction in this instance was to call the police on the non-emergency number. As per usual, they were not overly interested - said they'd send somebody down, but I had to practically force the operator to ask where I was calling from, so I suspect they were trying to palm me off.

As I got closer, they turned the thing on me - shining it in my eyes and shouting abuse. I calmly held the TK40 under my coat, cranked it up and onto strobe, checked there was no more traffic coming, and then let them have it right in their faces, relentlessly, until they gave in and disappeared down a side road.

This wasn't a contest, it was war, and they lost. :devil:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jan 25, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> They were shining a green laser pointer into the eyes of drivers...As I got closer, they turned the thing on me - shining it in my eyes...This wasn't a contest, it was war, and they lost. :devil:




Maybe not. I would see an eye doctor immediately.


----------



## kwkarth (Jan 25, 2010)

DM51 said:


> No more audio posts, please - stay on topic. If you wish to discuss audio, go to the Cafe.



But, but, but...

Actually, One of the things I appreciate most about CPF is that most of us here have come to the conclusion that in the right circumstances, you DO get what you pay for, and that real quality is worth the difference in price! Caution, under the wrong circumstances, you can throw bad money after good. 

Another thing I appreciate about CPF'ers is their ability to discriminate between a good flashlight and a bad one. This translates to almost any other endeavor as well, from coffee pots to pocket knives.
lovecpf


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 25, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> About half an hour ago, I toasted some hoodie-wearing youths with my TK40.



Were they crisp? I wont eat them otherwise


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 25, 2010)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Maybe not. I would see an eye doctor immediately.



I already have - at the moment, I'm seeing an eye doctor about every 2 weeks, as I have an eyesight condition that we're having trouble getting contact lenses to manage. I have a contact lens at the moment that's 14mm across... if it doesn't work, maybe I could use it as a focusing lens for a P7.

I also had enough warning to have averted my gaze and sheild my eyes a bit, so I don't think they actually managed to get the laser right into my pupils. It was kind of obvious what they were going to do. Without that warning, it could have been a lot worse for me.




TITAN1833 said:


> Were they crisp? I wont eat them otherwise



They were probably well done enough to have passed as burgers in the local branch of McDonalds....


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 25, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> I already have - at the moment, I'm seeing an eye doctor about every 2 weeks, as I have an eyesight condition that we're having trouble getting contact lenses to manage. I have a contact lens at the moment that's 14mm across... if it doesn't work, maybe I could use it as a focusing lens for a P7.
> 
> I also had enough warning to have averted my gaze and sheild my eyes a bit, so I don't think they actually managed to get the laser right into my pupils. It was kind of obvious what they were going to do. Without that warning, it could have been a lot worse for me.
> 
> ...



I'll pass then


----------



## DM51 (Jan 25, 2010)

DM51 said:


> No more audio posts, please


I'm rather deaf, so I'm a bit envious of people who can hear (except when Mrs. DM51 is making a noise)


kwkarth said:


> But, but, but...
> 
> Actually, One of the things I appreciate most about CPF is that most of us here have come to the conclusion that in the right circumstances, you DO get what you pay for... This translates to almost any other endeavor as well, from coffee pots to ...


And no more coffee posts either, lol. I know you are probably the world's leading expert on coffee - that thread of yours in the Cafe makes my mouth water every time I see it. 



Magic Matt said:


> About half an hour ago, I toasted some hoodie-wearing youths with my TK40 :devil:


Toast belongs in the Cafe too.



TITAN1833 said:


> Were they crisp? I wont eat them otherwise





Magic Matt said:


> I already have...


I think cannibalism is forbidden by Rule 4. Well, if there isn't a specific rule for it, Rule 4 will do.



Magic Matt said:


> They were probably well done enough to have passed as burgers in the local branch of McDonalds....


Barfffff :green: :sick2: 

What is this thread coming to?? LOL


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

fiftycalibre said:


> I, of course was carrying my Mac's EDC SST50. I *chucked* slightly then let her rip. It was so dark in the tunnel and my light was so strong that it was like looking into the sun. My friends immediately cursed at me.


They cursed at you for throwing up in the theatre tunnel, right?



Magic Matt said:


> I also had enough warning to have averted my gaze and sheild my eyes a bit, so I don't think they actually managed to get the laser right into my pupils. It was kind of obvious what they were going to do. Without that warning, it could have been a lot worse for me.


That is _really_ good news. I think your local police dispatcher needs a bit of a rev-up. Do you think it's worth making a formal complaint? And I think next time you should call the emergency number instead. It's an emergency when planes get targeted, why not cars?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 25, 2010)

add


DM51 said:


> I'm rather deaf, so I'm a bit envious of people who can hear (except when Mrs. DM51 is making a noise)
> And no more coffee posts either, lol. I know you are probably the world's leading expert on coffee - that thread of yours in the Cafe makes my mouth water every time I see it.
> 
> Toast belongs in the Cafe too.
> ...



DM51 if you have no butter to spread ? :thinking:


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 25, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Barfffff :green: :sick2:
> 
> What is this thread coming to?? LOL



I notice you didn't say that the McDolads burger belongs in the Café... 



TorchBoy said:


> I think your local police dispatcher needs a bit of a rev-up. Do you think it's worth making a formal complaint?



If its youths messing around, generally they're just not interested. We complained before when it was youths destroying equipment on a local building site and the police weren't interested, and also when youths were breaking into a truck parked up outside a warehouse - the police turned up 4 hours later.

I think it speaks volumes when at a local club for the elderly, the community police officer came along to give a talk about personal safety, and spent most of the time telling the room about who was off sick, etc. and then just handed out leaflets. I think most residents in my immediately local area regard our local police force as something of a joke. I'm getting to the point where I probably just wont bother calling them in future.


...however, we're horribly Off Topic again now, so in a despirate attempt to recover something.... errr..... I bet my flashlight is brighter than the ones the police carry... hehehe


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

On the telly last night I watched a restaurant health inspector do his work, looking under stoves etc for rat droppings... with a dim 2xAA incandescent. :shakehead Hands up anyone who doesn't have something better on them right now.


----------



## kwkarth (Jan 26, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> I notice you didn't say that the McDolads burger belongs in the Café...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Time for a new sheriff in your town Matt!!


----------



## kwkarth (Jan 26, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> On the telly last night I watched a restaurant health inspector do his work, looking under stoves etc for rat droppings... with a dim 2xAA incandescent. :shakehead Hands up anyone who doesn't have something better on them right now.



The health inspector obviously has an M30 in the truck. He uses the 2AA incan to inspect his "friend's" establishments and uses the M30 for everybody else!:sick2:


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 26, 2010)

kwkarth said:


> Time for a new sheriff in your town Matt!!



Too right!


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 26, 2010)

kwkarth said:


> Time for a new sheriff in your town Matt!!


+1!



kwkarth said:


> The health inspector obviously has an M30 in the truck. He uses the 2AA incan to inspect his "friend's" establishments and uses the M30 for everybody else!:sick2:


He actually closed that restaurant; his incan, feeble though it was, found rat droppings. On that subject I found rat droppings on my car engine this morning. I was using a 1xAA LED torch to light the engine bay for an auto electrician and had a "What is _that_?" moment when I saw a melted candy that shouldn't have been there (and I have no idea how it got there) then a "What is *that*???" moment when I saw the droppings. The auto electrician didn't comment on the light. :sigh:


----------



## Jash (Jan 30, 2010)

Was down at the beach for some fish and chips on the eve of Australia day this week. The sun set and it was about as perfect as it gets on the Sunshine Coast. It was low tide and there were some folks with some sort of light producing thing about 50m away digging in the sand for bait. I had just got a new triple led light pumping out 600lms. My father was with me and I had been telling him about my new light, so I went to the car and got it, walked to the dunes and turned it on low. He was rather impressed, then I turned it on high. He was gob-smacked and the folks down on the beach and looked up at what I can only imagine was shock by the look on their faces. There's was even a WTF from a passer by.
Going camping soon with a mate who thinks his $10, 12 led light is the bees knees. Should be interesting. :naughty:


----------



## oronocova (Jan 30, 2010)

I was trying to get a guy I work with to buy an iTP AAA single mode off me. It was brand new and I was only asking the price, not even the 2.xx shipping. A deal I thought, even told him that he could pay me in installments I didn't care just wanted him to have something useful. With what we do we need a light all of the time. Well he said he couldn't spend that much on a light. Then he turned around the next week and bought a 6yr old iPAQ (for over twice the price of the light if I recall right...) off me and goes on and on about the game emulators he had put on it.

I felt bad he didn't have a "good" light so I gave him a cheap DX "3W Police" light I had. 1xAAA maybe 15 lumens, still not a "good" light by any means but hey... Now more than once he has told me what a great light it is!

I guess it's the old "to each his own" thing.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 30, 2010)

*"My light's DIMMER than mine"*

_A long time ago I EDCed a Maglight Solitaire. 1.39 lumens. I was not aware of the 11 minutes runtime and was caught with a dead battery during the big blackout of August 2003.
Google brought me to CPF and Quickbeam, The_LED_Museum, and UnknownVT's reviews led me to the Dorcy AAA. 4 lumens. 5 hours runtime._
-----
I was happy when I got my Fenix L1P *28 lumens*. I finally have enough light to see.
When the L1P head stopped working with the L1P body, I got a L1T v2.0 RB80. Default low mode *15 lumens* is surprising still as useful as the L1P.
Met Eric of 4SEVENS.CA at CPF GTA GET TOGETHER and bought an EZAAw. I always liked the shorter Civictor over the L1P. *10 lumens neutral white* is starting to feel dim. 20 hours.
My backup keychain light is a Underwater Kintetics 2AAA eLED. *2.5 lumens*. 19 hours.
-
I have a requirement of 3 hours runtime. I figure it may take me that long to get home during an extended power failure if I'm out at night. At that runtime I do not have anything on me for playing the "My light's brighter than yours" game. Both the EZAA and UK 2AAA eLED will last until morning If I'm stuck somewhere overnight.
-----
_I do have an Elektrolumens SSC-P7 3C Mag at my desk but I do not EDC it._


----------



## DM51 (Jan 30, 2010)

*"Her light's DIMMER than mine"*

Mrs. DM51 doesn't understand lights at all, so I gave her a white translucent Fuji film-canister with a glow-worm inside. I fastened it to her head with thermal epoxy and scotch tape. 

The glow-worm runs at 0.0001 lumen on low (when fed with lettuce), 0.03 lumen on medium (if you give it sauerkraut) and 0.8 lumen on high (vindaloo #1 with added chili).


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: "Her light's DIMMER than mine"*



DM51 said:


> Mrs. DM51 doesn't understand lights at all, so I gave her a white translucent Fuji film-canister with a glow-worm inside. I fastened it to her head with thermal epoxy and scotch tape.
> 
> The glow-worm runs at 0.0001 lumen on low (when fed with lettuce), 0.03 lumen on medium (if you give it sauerkraut) and 0.8 lumen on high (vindaloo #1 with added chili).





Wikipedia - Glowworm said:


> The chemical reaction in each case is very efficient; nearly 100% of the energy input is turned into light (compared to the best light-emitting diodes at just 22%).


Now we just need a large wall of these and a sauerkraut-feeder. Perhaps we could genetically modify them to process electricity and survive overdriving? "Shoot, my new $40 glo-worm module crawled away when I wasn't looking!"

In all seriousness, I don't like low-lumen lights. My SST-50 in a P60 host was floody enough that the 470 lumens could be used for up-close work. My DBS\SST-50's 25k lux now washes out anything in the hotspot, so I just leave it pointed somewhere near a white wall and instantly have enough light to see what I need to in even a large room. If I go outside, the throw and overall output are awesome. When hiking I wouldn't mind a LOT (5k+) more lumens, but 470 gets the job done.


----------



## kwkarth (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: "Her light's DIMMER than mine"*



joshconsulting said:


> Now we just need a large wall of these and a sauerkraut-feeder. Perhaps we could genetically modify them to process electricity and survive overdriving? "Shoot, my new $40 glo-worm module crawled away when I wasn't looking!"



To fully automate the automatic sauerkraut feeder, we would need to implement a worm gear drive.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: "Her light's DIMMER than mine"*



DM51 said:


> Mrs. DM51 doesn't understand lights at all, so I gave her a white translucent Fuji film-canister with a glow-worm inside. I fastened it to her head with thermal epoxy and scotch tape.



If she ever wants strobe, you can just get a firefly. From my research, your feeding routine should have similar effects. Lettuce gives a locator beacon, sauerkraut gives a "friendly strobe" and vindaloo #1 with added chili gives seizure causing strobe. Remind her to close her eyes with the vindaloo feedings, being that it is right above her eyes.


----------



## mknewman (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: "Her light's DIMMER than mine"*

I was waiting in line the other day and saw a guy whip out a flashlight that I think was a Fenix PD-30. Didn't get a close look at it but he was waving it around showing the daytime beam on the wall, so I whip out my FiveMega 1x26650 with Nailbender SST-90 and showed it to him. He wasn't impressed, till I totally wiped out his beam with mine. He wanted to know more so I told him about CPF. I think he was a bit shocked.


----------

